# Pup or young gsd or trained gsd!! need advicee!



## Gsdever (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello to all. Me and my wife are living in apartment now, and we are in love with show-line GSD, it's so beautiful with black and red/tan colors.
I worked about 15 minutes from home, and my wife is working at home. My wife can take it out for walk during the day, and i will take him out at evening. We want to get one now but we don't know which one will be good for our life: PUPPY, YOUNG DOG (house, crate, basic obedience trained), or TRAINED GSD (advantage obedience, protection trained). Please give me some advice. Thanks to all.


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello & Welcome to this forum. Do you have any experience with puppies..as in raised any from 7 weeks old ? We are raising a GSD puppy no and it's quite a handful. I work from home and find myself working on the puppy just as much as I spend time on my work ! If you and your wife can spend a lot of time training a puppy..it's the best way to go and forms the best bond.


----------



## Gsdever (Nov 17, 2010)

ahazra said:


> Hello & Welcome to this forum. Do you have any experience with puppies..as in raised any from 7 weeks old ? We are raising a GSD puppy no and it's quite a handful. I work from home and find myself working on the puppy just as much as I spend time on my work ! If you and your wife can spend a lot of time training a puppy..it's the best way to go and forms the best bond.


Thanks for your advice Ahaza, we are wanting a puppy, too. But will it be easy for us to raise or train a pup in apartment? and we don't have experience with 7 weeks old pup


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Have you ever owned a GSD before? I recommend getting an older dog if you haven't ever raised a puppy or owned a GSD before. It takes a lot of time and commitment to raise a puppy. It's like having a newborn in the house. It is definitely possible in an apartment if you are up for it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

does your apartment allow you to have a GSD? if not, i would advise against getting a GSD. However if you're lucky enough to live in an apartment that would allow for a GSD, if you've never had a GSD before, i would NOT suggest getting a puppy to start. Go for an older dog who already has some obedience under their collar so to speak. get in touch with a GSD rescue. they have tons of wonderful dogs who could be what you're looking for and would make fabulous companions, especially for a first time GSD handler. Good luck in whatever route you decide to go! and we look forward to pictures!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

If this is your first dog then I reccomend getting an adult GSD. 

If this is not your first dog, then I dont see anything wrong with getting a GSD puppy as long as you have done lots of research on the breed, are willing to put in the time for training and socializing and are ok with getting chewed up because GSD puppies can be extremely mouthy.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

LOL... Well it like raising a newborn baby if you get a pup. What are you looking to do with the pup? Showing, sport or pet? GSD need lots of attetion and exercise. They are know as "land sharks" and "velcro dog". Please do your research on the breed. That way you get fewer suprise. There are lots of helpful people on this site and good luck.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

How do you plan to acquire the dog? Protection trained dogs from a good breeder are extremely expensive and a liability in the hands of an inexperienced handler. Trained young dogs can be costly too. Can you afford one? With a puppy, you may end up with a screaming and barking baby that your apartment neighbors won't appreciate.


----------



## Gsdever (Nov 17, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> does your apartment allow you to have a GSD? if not, i would advise against getting a GSD. However if you're lucky enough to live in an apartment that would allow for a GSD, if you've never had a GSD before, i would NOT suggest getting a puppy to start. Go for an older dog who already has some obedience under their collar so to speak. get in touch with a GSD rescue. they have tons of wonderful dogs who could be what you're looking for and would make fabulous companions, especially for a first time GSD handler. Good luck in whatever route you decide to go! and we look forward to pictures!


 Yeah, i saw pitbull, american bulldog, and 3 young GSD and they are black/tan colors, they are so beautiful and next to my door.


----------



## Gsdever (Nov 17, 2010)

RebelGSD said:


> How do you plan to acquire the dog? Protection trained dogs from a good breeder are extremely expensive and a liability in the hands of an inexperienced handler. Trained young dogs can be costly too. Can you afford one? With a puppy, you may end up with a screaming and barking baby that your apartment neighbors won't appreciate.


 I did look over some website, and they have some young trained GSD from $2500 to $5000, i think i can afford one. 
German Shepherd Puppies, working line Kentucky,European show working and Certified Dog Trainers & German Shepherd Breeders - Assertive K-9 Training | Thinschmidt German Shepherds


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Unless you have serious plans with the dog, get a puppy or an adult from a rescue. I personally think the prices on older puppies/young adults/fully trained dogs are absolutely ridiculous. I can see the advantage if you are planning on using your dog to "work", but otherwise no. A large waste of money in my opinion.

I also would NOT recommend getting a PPD that is fully trained to anyone who does not have experience. If you absolutely think you want a PPD, I would find a very reputable, very experienced trainer to bring you along with the dog. Otherwise I really think it would be an even bigger liability. An untrained handler is not wise.


----------



## Gsdever (Nov 17, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> LOL... Well it like raising a newborn baby if you get a pup. What are you looking to do with the pup? Showing, sport or pet? GSD need lots of attetion and exercise. They are know as "land sharks" and "velcro dog". Please do your research on the breed. That way you get fewer suprise. There are lots of helpful people on this site and good luck.


 I'm looking for a pet, with beautiful of show-line GSD. After read some advices, i think i'm going to looking for young trained GSD. thanks


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

If you live in the snow belt, this is a difficult time of year to housetrain a pup. If not, since your wife is home all day, you might want to go the puppy route. Also, since your wife is home all day you can choose any of the three options you are considering. If she is not accustomed to owning a big dog, getting an adult GSD might be too big a leap. They are big strong and sometimes head-strong dogs. If you both have experience with big dogs then it is obviously worth considering.
Getting a young dog is a good compromise, but even a young GSD can be a handful.
Also, it might be harder to find an older puppy.
Now matter what, good luck!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> LOL... Well it like raising a newborn baby if you get a pup. What are you looking to do with the pup? Showing, sport or pet? GSD need lots of attetion and exercise. They are know as "land sharks" and "velcro dog". Please do your research on the breed. That way you get fewer suprise. There are lots of helpful people on this site and good luck.


 
dont forget "German Shredders!"

and to the OP, as far as seeing them, i would still advise you check with you landlord to make sure. People sneak banned breeds into places all the time. And make sure you get it in writing that a german shepherd is allowed just so YOU have a copy of it instead of going with your word against theres when someone tries to tell you otherwise.


----------



## Gsdever (Nov 17, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> dont forget "German Shredders!"
> 
> and to the OP, as far as seeing them, i would still advise you check with you landlord to make sure. People sneak banned breeds into places all the time. And make sure you get it in writing that a german shepherd is allowed just so YOU have a copy of it instead of going with your word against theres when someone tries to tell you otherwise.


 Thanks KZoppa, i will go to ask them again, i'm sure that they are not allow pitbull in apartment, but i saw that some pitbull when i ran for exercise with my wife.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Gsdever said:


> Thanks KZoppa, i will go to ask them again, i'm sure that they are not allow pitbull in apartment, but i saw that some pitbull when i ran for exercise with my wife.


 
yeah if you dont get it on company letterhead stating GERMAN SHEPHERD specifically it will be void in the event someone says anything about it. We had that problem with our first apartment. They met him, said he was allowed, got it in writing and a month later they stated he wasnt allowed because of his breed. and make sure if you have a pet deposit you get a copy with dated reciept and who it was accepted by along with your apartment address. Cover all your bases. its no fun having to find a temp place or a perm place for your dog because they changed the rules and your bases werent covered. Riley lived with my inlaws for almost a year because our deposit and permission was convienantly lost when policy changed and we didnt have paperwork proof for the grandfather clause stating specifics.


----------

